# 2 months of progress



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

01.20.04









01.30.04









02.14.04









03.02.04









03.16.04


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Coming along quite well.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

looks great.. what size tank?


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks









29g


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..is that tank going to stay or will it be transfer to the future bigger tank?


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thePACK said:


> very nice..is that tank going to stay or will it be transfer to the future bigger tank?


 thanks! i'm gonna finish stocking it over the next few months and let it mature.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

it looks like it is coming along great.









Keep us updated


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Looks great! I was going to start a salt 75gal, but I think I would rather start with a 29gal for money reasons. How difficult has it been to maintain your parameters? How many lbs of LR and what kind if you don't mind me asking? Any tank inhabitants at this point? What type of filtration are you using? It appears to be a cannister with a spray bar. 3 powerheads correct? I think that's all my questions for now.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I believe he is using a sump. You can see the overflow in one of the pics.
Hare did you make it a refugium? If so do you have any pics of it. I was gonna make my sump, But i love the berlin sump.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

I like! what equipment do you have on it? Lighting?


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks









filtration is an amiracle wet/dry with a mag 5 pump. also 2 hagen 301's. for now it has bio balls but soon adding live rock and will have to monitor nitrates closely.
the lighting is a 165w power compact with 5 full blue and 1 50/50.
the rock I love more than anything! it's fiji decorator rock.


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

Awseome! Thanks for the info.


----------



## beto (Mar 23, 2004)

How long until you were able to get your first corals? What acclimation process over how long a period of time did you use? I have a one month old salt tank and everything is cycled and doing well. We are testing the water every couple of days, and have noticed no fluctuations. I am considering buying some mushroom corals next month, but I didn't know if it was too soon.


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

beto said:


> How long until you were able to get your first corals? What acclimation process over how long a period of time did you use? I have a one month old salt tank and everything is cycled and doing well. We are testing the water every couple of days, and have noticed no fluctuations. I am considering buying some mushroom corals next month, but I didn't know if it was too soon.


 roughly 20 days before zoa's and mushrooms were added. there was a little help from some rock and water from my 125g.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

those are some hardcore rock stacking skills how many times did it fall over before it stayed like that.


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

Jebus said:


> those are some hardcore rock stacking skills how many times did it fall over before it stayed like that.


 brian made the ledges. he is very territorial about it :laugh:

the right side has been very stable but due to sponge die off the left side has gone through some changes.


----------

